# Manchester United a un passo da Martial del Monaco



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo RMCsport, lo United ha trovato l'accordo col Monaco per prelevare Martial: parliamo di ben 60 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Tanti soldi ma questo è un crack. Da piccolo simpatizzante UTD godo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo RMCsport, lo United ha trovato l'accordo col Monaco per prelevare Martial: parliamo di ben 60 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.



   
80 milioni di euro per lui , fanno rivalutare i 74 milioni per De Bruyne , come prezzo normale


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo RMCsport, lo United ha trovato l'accordo col Monaco per prelevare Martial: parliamo di ben 60 milioni di euro + 20 di bonus.



Ma come cacchio si fa? A confronto Sterling è partito per un prezzo onesto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il calcio è morto


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

E' bravo ma a questi prezzi...

Comunque, aspettiamo. Sul Manchester United, come riportato, se ne dicono tante...


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2015)

Poi ci si sorprende se Pogba viene valutato quelle cifre.


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Poi ci si sorprende se Pogba viene valutato quelle cifre.



Io sarei stao curioso di vedere , quanto ci avrebbe offerto Van Gaal per Strootman , azzarderei una cifra superiore agli 8 zeri ( sopra i 100 milioni)


----------



## Liuke (31 Agosto 2015)

sky comunque dice operazione da circa 50 milioni.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

E' sicuramente un crack, sarà tra i prossimi migliori attaccanti del futuro. Però cavolo, 80M...


----------



## juventino (31 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Poi ci si sorprende se Pogba viene valutato quelle cifre.



.


----------



## Heaven (31 Agosto 2015)

Se l'hanno preso a 80mln veramente spero che falliscano. Con sti prezzi è impossibile per le italiane tirare su grandi squadre

comunque, ma quanti cavolo di futuri crack ha la francia? Generazione clamorosa se rispettasse le aspettative


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Solo noi non riusciamo a cedere a prezzi alti. Comunque 80mln per Martial... il calcio è veramente morto.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io sarei stao curioso di vedere , quanto ci avrebbe offerto Van Gaal per Strootman , azzarderei una cifra superiore agli 8 zeri ( sopra i 100 milioni)


Per 100 milioni gli davate pure Rosella Sensi e il Colosseo


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per 100 milioni gli davate pure Rosella Sensi e il Colosseo



No il Colosseo no  
Comunque Van Gaal ha un debole per Strootman, ricordo che lo fece diventare capitano della nazionale, prima di fare addirittura 10 presenze, se non si fosse rotto, a quest'ora. , con il mercato impazzito di quest'anno , non era un utopia pensare che ci davano 100 milioni


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Monaco sta smobilitando...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Agosto 2015)

Prezzo osceno e vergognoso per un giocatore che è solo una promessa come tanti


----------



## ralf (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tanti soldi ma questo è un crack. Da piccolo simpatizzante UTD godo.



Quoto, potenzialmente è anche meglio di Lacazette.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Quoto, potenzialmente è anche meglio di Lacazette.



Sì, non che Lacazette scherzi ma onestamente hanno fatto bene a prendere lui, fa proprio reparto da solo. Per me farà bene già da quest'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2015)

Che bello lo United con i giovani Depay, Martial e il veterano Rooney!

Dicono 50+30 di bonus. Il Monaco riesce a vendere un 19enne a quella cifra e Galliani non riesce a vendere Menez...


----------



## martinmilan (2 Settembre 2015)

si però questi prezzi fanno schifo...se poi un giorno falliscono c è da piangere e ridere allo stesso tempo.


----------

